# 11-4-14 flounders



## mystic fishermen (Sep 4, 2014)

well i was off tuesday and dident want to waste a day so when i woke bout 9:00am went to my little bait spot slung my cast net and caught some finger mullett and manheim or however u spell it and headed to bob sikes got there round 10:30 hooked quite a few flounder but phone was dead dang no report but a nice dude from out of town who was walking and saw the action came over and he agreed to talke a pic with his badass camra for me and email it to me when he got back to his hotel only got this one pic of my frist fish befor he left its a 17in flounder ended with 4 all within the 17-19 inch range good few hours going to head out tonight some were befor the front comes thru see what else i can get tight lines guys


----------



## PaulB (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice one...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go man !


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Nicely done bro, I need to get out for some flounder soon. Been a long time since I've fished them.


----------



## mystic fishermen (Sep 4, 2014)

thanks tight lines guys also to ThaFish man all your reports really help to put me on the fish it deff help me keep a good idea as to what is going on out there when i couldent out there as it seems u get out there about as much as i do but if u see me out there man dont forget to say hey thats goes for anyone thanks agian keep ya tips up


----------

